# What to do?



## eggshells (Sep 7, 2011)

Despite of having lots of room in the pot. This little guy still sprout in the most unwanted place. Underneath the matured growth. So how do you guys deal with this when things like this happens. Is it best to leave it alone and just wait for another growth to pop up.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2011)

leave t alone, it will keep putting out leaves and work itself out


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 7, 2011)

You can try to carefully move the mature growth out of the way, but they'll probably just find their way back to this place. Plus you run the risk of breaking leaves.
I agree with ehanes just leave it be and it will sort itself out.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2011)

I also vote for "let it be". It'll figure it out on its own.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2011)

What would happen in nature?
That older leaf is gonna last for ever - problem solved!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 7, 2011)

Just leave it. I know the way you feel though. I hate it when my plants do things like that or put stolons out the drain holes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2011)

Paphs seem to do this a lot -- they grow out fine, though.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was worried that it will stump the growths since it is hitting the other leaf. The old growth is a bloomed growth. The plant is Addicted Philip. I wanted to let the new fan to mature as for now this is the closest thing I could get to paph adductum!


----------

